# Suggestions to privatize CF courses



## busconductor (16 Nov 2012)

I once browsed through Sniper Central and found out that sniping courses were offered in US military camps. I would like to suggest to CF to open the Small Arms, Sniper and Winter Warfare courses to civilians or frustated soldiers. In line with the Conservative's present policies of privatizations, maybe mine is a good suggestion. We pay for the bullets and your expertise, you save monies.


----------



## Scott (16 Nov 2012)

Oh wait, it IS happy hour in some places!


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2012)

busconductor said:
			
		

> I once browsed through Sniper Central and found out that sniping courses were offered in US military camps. I would like to suggest to CF to open the *Small Arms, Sniper* and Winter Warfare courses to civilians or frustated soldiers ....


Any risk-management assessments you want to share with us regarding the combining of the yellow bit with the green bit?

:facepalm:


----------



## Scott (16 Nov 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Any risk-management assessments you want to share with us regarding the combining of the yellow bit with the green bit?
> 
> :facepalm:



Noooooo. What has been asked cannot be un-asked. 

It will feel compelled to respond.


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Nov 2012)

busconductor said:
			
		

> I once browsed through Sniper Central and found out that sniping courses were offered in US military camps. I would like to suggest to CF to open the Small Arms, Sniper and Winter Warfare courses to civilians or frustated soldiers. In line with the Conservative's present policies of privatizations, maybe mine is a good suggestion. We pay for the bullets and your expertise, you save monies.




Dear god Mike in heaven Nova Scotia, we thank thee for they merciful  :ignore: function!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Oh wait, it IS happy hour in some places!



 :bowing: nice one!

You are suggesting the right thing to do with 'frustrated soldiers' and civilians is to teach them winter warfare and sniping skills?  Is there another "siege of Stalingrad" situation going to happen, but in a Canadian city?

If you are worried, fear not.  I and many others like me have fended off _The Fantansian Army  _ many times.  History books will soon record the many battles that have taken place against this determined, tenacious enemy at soon-to-be famous places known as "Tower Hill" "The Banana Feature" "Summer Hill" and "MacKinney Defile".  As much as I'd like to, I still can't talk about the "Battle at Telephone Corner".  The rest are still classified so... :Tin-Foil-Hat:  However, rest assured that we kicked the arse of the 109th Motor Rifle Regiment  more times than you dare believe!!!!!

So, thankfully, no need for the mass populace to 'take up arms'  :threat: following the taking down of the Christmas tree this year.  

Shorter version reply:

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, Over!


----------



## brihard (16 Nov 2012)

busconductor said:
			
		

> I once browsed through Sniper Central and found out that sniping courses were offered in US military camps. I would like to suggest to CF to open the Small Arms, Sniper and Winter Warfare courses to civilians or frustated soldiers. In line with the Conservative's present policies of privatizations, maybe mine is a good suggestion. We pay for the bullets and your expertise, you save monies.



Every aspect of that is a terrible idea.


----------



## busconductor (16 Nov 2012)

There are ideologically driven people in ______ . They maybe incompetent to pass the aptitude test but rest assured, they won't tell on you. One reason why we should not abolish military intelligence: to cull through applicants. Some have hidden reservoirs on journalism, "photography" and "student activism to fight the "1%"" for the "99"".


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Oh wait, it IS happy hour in some places!



This picture might help explain the reasoning of the OP....


----------



## Scott (16 Nov 2012)

The first part of your email address, "conductivetool", says LOADS to me.

Jog on.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Nov 2012)

It will take the assigned AJAG about 20 years to draft the first version of the legal waivers. Then we can worry about starting the planning phase.


----------



## jeffb (16 Nov 2012)

busconductor said:
			
		

> There are ideologically driven people in ______ . They maybe incompetent to pass the aptitude test but rest assured, they won't tell on you. One reason why we should not abolish military intelligence: to cull through applicants. Some have hidden reservoirs on journalism, "photography" and "student activism to fight the "1%"" for the "99"".



Busconductor, I quite honestly have no idea what you are trying to say. What you seem to be saying is that the CF should allow failed applicants, identified through military intelligence, to pay for training so they can go out and kill people? What planet do you live on?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Nov 2012)

Got to love drive by postings....... ;D


----------



## busconductor (16 Nov 2012)

I am not exactly saying that they be part of or members of Canadian Forces. Anyone who wants to improve on  his skills can come to try your courses. As to the other argument, "murder is in the heart of the beholder"..Why would somebody shoot anybody unprovoked or unarmed.


----------



## Scott (16 Nov 2012)

My guess is that busconductor failed the CFAT and has some experience writing for a high school newspaper or taking photos for the local occupy movement he was a part of.

 :trainwreck:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2012)

Busconducter, I think you are looking for a website like this one.

Seriously...put the caps back on the markers, open up all the windows...breathe in...there, how's that??    8)

I'm done posting on this one, but for pure entertainment I'll keep reading.


----------



## MikeL (16 Nov 2012)

busconductor said:
			
		

> I once browsed through Sniper Central and found out that sniping courses were offered in US military camps.



Just a FYI,  those shooting courses open to civilians are not US Military courses,  as well I don't think any take place on a US Base.  Yes some of the instructors may be former Mil/LEO and there may be some current Mil/LEO students on some courses but they are private companies running their own courses.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Nov 2012)

Should we be looking at our LEMGO and TARTAN ORBATS now?


----------



## medicineman (16 Nov 2012)

busconductor said:
			
		

> I am not exactly saying that they be part of or members of Canadian Forces. Anyone who wants to improve on  his skills can come to try your courses. As to the other argument, "murder is in the heart of the beholder"..Why would somebody shoot anybody unprovoked or unarmed.



Why would we teach people how what we do just so they might be able to turn around and use it on us in another part of the world or even our own...as for the last question you posed, you need to either stop smoking the ganja or at least share it with us because we aren't on the same wave length.  Lots of sociaopathic/psychopathic/just plain stupid  people shoot unarmed people for no reason all the time.  That's why this is a bad idea at best.

MM


----------



## jeffb (16 Nov 2012)

busconductor said:
			
		

> I am not exactly saying that they be part of or members of Canadian Forces. Anyone who wants to improve on  his skills can come to try your courses. As to the other argument, "murder is in the heart of the beholder"..Why would somebody shoot anybody unprovoked or unarmed.



Ok, I am going to take this at least half seriously and give you an honest answer. What you propose would be illegal and a bad idea. There is a reason why military training is done by the military. The state has a monopoly on the use of force. It expresses this monopoly through the usage of a military that operates within international and national laws as well as the authority of the Government of Canada. 

The military is not, and should not be, in the business of training civilians to exercise force.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Nov 2012)

Don't listen to the nay-sayers Bus-man; I'm with you!   :nod:


* WOLVERINES~!  *


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Nov 2012)

I saw the topic and thought the thread would be a discussion about increasing private sector teaching of CF courses.  That would be interesting, but after the reading the opening post my initial impression was:



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> The first part of your his email address, "*conductivetool*", says LOADS to me.


Remove "conductive" and it describes the OP. 



			
				busconductor said:
			
		

> . . .  I would like to suggest to CF to open the Small Arms, Sniper and Winter Warfare courses to civilians or frustated soldiers.



If you want to experience this, I have a suggestion.  Wait until there is reasonable snow cover in your backyard and the weather forecast is for a couple of days of low temps followed by alternating days of flurries and rain.  Get a tent and sleeping bag and sleep in the backyard for five days.  Of course that's only if your mommy will let you play outside.  If she pins your mittens to your jacket or puts a string on them don't complain, she has obviously served in the army.  Build a snow fort.  Fold up your tent and sleeping bag, put it on your sled and pull it around for several hours.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Nov 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> However, rest assured that we kicked the arse of the 109th Motor Rifle Regiment  more times than you dare believe!!!!!



Yeah but it never did any good, they regrouped and requipped and showed up fully manned the next month for another go at us. It was like fighting Zombies........

Hmm maybe that was the problem, more Andrew Lincoln and Laurie Holden less Patrick Swayze and Jennifer Grey there JM

I guess they;ll be a hold on the work for the battle honours to be awarded for Scotty Dog Wood and the Lawfield Corridor until they sort that one out.  8)


You're right this is entertaining, and it is a slow afternoon at work


----------



## Scott (19 Nov 2012)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Remove "conductive" and it describes the OP.



Nah. Methinks he's had some sort of shock therapy at some point. 

The amperage needs to be cranked WAY up, IMO.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Nov 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> The amperage needs to be cranked WAY up, IMO.



Hopefully, it goes up to 11.


----------

